# BLU RAY player /Spidey 3 deal



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sony BR Player and Spiderman 3 Only $399.00 !

I think thats the best deal on any BR player Plus its a PS3 !

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Q?id=1190677842792&skuId=8588584&type=product


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's not a bad deal at all. I was looking to buy a BR player, so maybe I'll check out Best Buy.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Except it's Spidey 3. They'd have to pay me to watch that movie again.


----------

